# les langues étrangères - liaison



## Thomas1

Bonsoir à touts et toutes, 

Je voudrais vous démander si vous prononceriez les _s _(soulignés) dans la phrase suivante :


> N'oubliez pas que vous apprendrez les langues étrangères [...]


Je suis presque sûr que le _s_ premier doit être prononcé mais je doute que le second doive être. 

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## FLorencee

N'oubliez pas que vous [z]apprendrez les langues[z]étrangères [...]


----------



## geve

D'accord avec Florence, les deux S se prononcent : Vouzapprendrez les lang'zétrangères.


----------



## Francois114

Bonjour Thomas1, bonjour à toutes les deux,
Non, je ne suis pas d'accord pour la deuxième liaison. Plus exactement, il faut bien faire la différence entre les deux :

_- vous_apprendrez_ : la liaison est automatique (pronom sujet - verbe)
_- les langues_étrangères_ : la liaison n'est JAMAIS faite par les natifs, SAUF dans un discours TRES formel (leçon inaugurale au Collège de France, discours de réception à l'Académie française, intervention télévisée du président de la République... et ce genre de choses). Faire cette liaison peut être perçu comme un peu ridicule, en dehors de ces situations  !

En résumé : ces deux liaisons n'ont pas le même statut : l'une est _grammaticale_, l'autre est purement _stylistique_.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je suis assez d'accord avec François le 114ème du nom...
Je crois que la 2nde liaison dans une conversation courante est quelques fois oubliée...


----------



## Francois114

Non, je ne crois pas. Les natifs français ne prononcent jamais le _*s*_ de "les langue_*s*_ étrangères". Il n'y a pas de différence sur ce point avec le français du Québec.


----------



## geve

Francois114 said:


> Faire cette liaison peut être perçu comme un peu ridicule, en dehors de ces situations  !


 
Euh... je dois avoir été perçue comme ridicule plus d'une fois, dans ce cas.

D'accord pour dire qu'elle peut être omise dans le langage parlé, mais je n'en ferais pas une règle pour autant !

Et surtout, je trouve que vous ne devriez pas écrire _"la liaison n'est JAMAIS faite par les natifs, SAUF dans un discours TRES formel"_, puisqu'il y a au moins une exception : moi.  (et FLorencee, manifestement !!)

Il me semble également que ceux qui étudient les langues orientales surnomment familièrement leur filière "les langues Zo". Avec un Z comme dans "je fais la liaison" 

[…]


----------



## Francois114

geve said:


> Euh... je dois avoir été perçue comme ridicule plus d'une fois, dans ce cas.


 
Loin de moi l'idée..., Geve, pardon !

Mais vraiment, même si j'ai peut-être été un peu excessif dans ma réponse, sur le fond il faut vraiment faire la différence entre ces deux liaisons. J'insiste sur leur différence de *statut* et je dirais, pour être clair, que la première est imposée par la langue et que la deuxième est *libre, *c'est-à-dire laissée au choix des locuteurs.

Pardon encore pour mon emportement... seule excuse : ma passion pour les langues !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Thomas1, tu as un exemple ici (sur ton site) d'un natif (avec l'accent suisse).
 
(c'est seulement à Geve que je tire la langue !)


----------



## geve

Francois114 said:


> Loin de moi l'idée..., Geve, pardon !
> 
> Mais vraiment, même si j'ai peut-être été un peu excessif dans ma réponse, sur le fond il faut vraiment faire la différence entre ces deux liaisons. J'insiste sur leur différence de *statut* et je dirais, pour être clair, que la première est imposée par la langue et que la deuxième est *libre, *c'est-à-dire laissée au choix des locuteurs.
> 
> Pardon encore pour mon emportement... seule excuse : ma passion pour les langues !


Il n'y a pas de mal... même si j'ai failli sortir mon bazouka virtuel sur ce coup-là  

Qu'on s'enflamme par passion pour les langues, je le conçois sans problème , mais évitons d'être trop péremptoires dans nos écrits. 

Ceci dit, je reconnais que la deuxième liaison est moins-z-obligatoire que la première, et qu'il était utile de le faire remarquer.


----------



## Rip

Sur ce coup-là, je suis sidéré !
Je ne parviens pas à imaginer quelqu'un dans mon entourage qui ne prononcerait pas le "s" de "langues étrangères". Mes amis et relations sont francophones et néerlandophones (de Belgique), Espagnols, Portuguais et Anglais. Il est certaines liaisons que je ne fais pas et eux non plus (je n'ai pas d'exemple en tête), mais il y a des liaisons que ne font pas les présentateurs des journaux télévisés et autres journalistes, et cela ne manque pas de m'étonner régulièrement.
[…]

Rip


----------



## Francois114

Bonjour Rip,
Faisons une expérience :
- supprimons la liaison pronom-verbe : vous / apprenez, vous / avez, vous / êtes... ce n'est ni "correct", ni "incorrect"... ce n'est tout simplement *pas du français ;*
- prononçons "les langues étrangères" sans liaison :  c'est un usage répandu (plus, peut-être, que vous ne pensez, mais votre intervention m'oblige à juste titre à nuancer) sur lequel on peut porter un jugement de valeur ou d'acceptabilité, mais non déclarer une *impossibilité*.

[…]


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Mon avis :
Sauf à faire un effort, je prononce "vous-z-apprenez" et pas "vous/apprenez"

Si je prononce en un souffle "des langues/étrangères" et "des langues-z-étrangères", les deux prononciations sont faciles mais je remarque une légère rupture de rythme dans le 2ème cas pour passer du son "gu" au son "z", rupture que je peux réduire mais pas annuler complètement. C'est peut-être pour ça que, me semble-t-il, je choisis spontanément la 1ère expression.


----------



## Agnès E.

Il ne me viendrait pas du tout à l'idée de prononcer _languétrangères_. Je dirais à coup sûr _langues zétrangères_... et je suis très loin d'être la seule dans ce cas ! 

[…]


----------



## Francois114

[…]
Une double remarque, malgré tout :
- on sait qu'il y a une différence parfois grande entre la *conscience* qu'ont les locuteurs de leur comportement "langagier" et la *réalité* de ce comportement. C'est notamment le cas pour la prononciation. Ni vous ni moi, je crois, n'échappons à ce phénomène largement étudié par les linguistes et autant, vous avez raison, j'ai été bêtement péremptoire, autant je pense que vous ne devriez pas non plus dire "à coup sûr"...
- il y a une grande variabilité dans les usages, jusqu'à une certaine limite que la langue nous impose (exemple : impossible de ne pas faire la liaison de "vous apprenez"). Pour le reste (ce qui peut varier selon le pays, l'époque, la génération, le groupe social, le métier, l'état psychologique, la nature de la relation avec l'interlocuteur, etc.), j'essaie de faire plus confiance à ce que j'observe qu'à ce que je crois être. Alors, je propose que nous donnions rendez-vous dans quelques jours en ayant d'ici-là essayé *d'observer* ce que font nos contemporains et (mais c'est plus difficile) ce que nous faisons nous-mêmes en matière de liaison entre le nom et l'adjectif qui le suit !


----------



## geve

En ce qui me concerne je n'ai pas pensé en termes théoriques ; je n'ai pas répondu à la question générale « Fais-je la liaison entre le nom et l'adjectif qui suit ? »
La question à laquelle j'ai répondu est celle de Thomas : « Fais-je la liaison quand je prononce "langues étrangères" », et en toute bonne foi (tout autant que nous tous ici présents j'imagine), dans ce cas précis, je pense faire la liaison. Mon exemple des "Lang'Zo" me conforte dans cette idée. Je crois que mon esprit serait choqué de la liaison manquante, qu'il prendrait comme une faute d'orthographe orale (ben oui, c'est comme si on avait écrit "les langue étrangères"  )

Il est possible que je me trompe sur moi-même, il est possible que vous vous trompiez, mais il est également possible que nous ayions tous raison ! C'est cette dernière éventualité que je choisis de croire.


----------



## Calamitintin

Je veux rajouter mon poids (et avec les valises de 4 mois en Chine, je vous assure que ça pèse :s) dans la balance de Geve & Co...Je dis languezétrangères ; languétrangère(s) ne me fait penser qu'à un singulier...
_Que fais-tu comme [languétrangère] ?_ Ca me fait penser à une question relative à *un choix* *récent* de 2ème langue au collège 
_Que fais-tu comme [languezétrangères] ?_ Ca me fait penser à "*en tout*"...et là on donne sa 1ère et sa 2ème langue (et les autres).


----------



## Francois114

Vraiment, Geve et Calamitintin, je crois qu'il faut faire la différence entre ce que nous souhaitons (*à bon droit*, tout à fait d'accord, et je suis le premier, notamment dans mon métier de prof, à m'efforcer _dans certaines situations _de faire entendre une prononciation châtiée, et à trouver un certain plaisir à le faire) et ce que nous faisons le plus souvent. Et je suis sûr que c'est la même chose pour vous !!!

_des échanges apaisés entre des amis adorables qui expriment des idées intéressantes sur des réseaux informatisés_... 

Pour _LanguesO_, la liaison est peut-être imposée à la fois par l'euphonie et par le fait qu'il s'agit d'une expression figée (voir un fil voisin sur "mot à mot"). Non ?

La langue, c'est compliqué et c'est pour ça qu'on l'aime !


----------



## geve

Francois114 said:


> Vraiment, Geve et Calamitintin, je crois qu'il faut faire la différence entre ce que nous souhaitons (*à bon droit*, tout à fait d'accord, et je suis le premier, notamment dans mon métier de prof, à m'efforcer _dans certaines situations _de faire entendre une prononciation châtiée, et à trouver un certain plaisir à le faire) et ce que nous faisons le plus souvent. Et je suis sûr que c'est la même chose pour vous !!!


Absolument ! Je fais la distinction entre prononciation châtiée (quand il le faut, ou pour le plaisir  ) et plus relâchée (tous les jours, dans la cour de récré la vraie vie )


Francois114 said:


> _des échanges apaisés entre des amis adorables qui expriment des idées intéressantes sur des réseaux informatisés_...


Si la question qui se cache derrière le clin d'oeil est "Feriez-vous la liaison entre les noms et adjectifs de cette phrase", ma réponse est "je pense que non". Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, ma réponse concernait le cas précis de "langues étrangères".


Francois114 said:


> Pour _LanguesO_, la liaison est peut-être imposée à la fois par l'euphonie et par le fait qu'il s'agit d'une expression figée (voir un fil voisin sur "mot à mot"). Non ?


Peut-être faut-il en déduire que certains d'entre nous considèrent inconsciemment "langues étrangères" comme une expression figée, comme pour "Langues O" ? (langu'orientales n'est pas moins euphonique que langu'étrangères, soit dit en passant !)


----------



## CapnPrep

> Peut-être faut-il en déduire que certains d'entre nous considèrent inconsciemment "langues étrangères" comme une expression figée, comme pour "Langues O" ? (langu'orientales n'est pas moins euphonique que langu'étrangères, soit dit en passant !)



C'est possible. Sinon cela peut être lié particulièrement au mot _langues_. Il faudrait vérifier si vous faites aussi la liaison de manière aussi systématique dans :

langues humaines
 langues africaines
langues asiatiques
langues ibériques
langues italo-celtiques
etc.​Ou bien, vous avez peut-être une forte préférence pour la liaison après [ãg] ou [g] ?

mangues africaines
drogues hallucinogènes​Si vous ne prononcez pas toujours le [z] dans ces exemples, je pense qu'on peut pencher pour l'hypothèse de l'expression figée _langues étrangères_. On serait alors dans le même cas de figure que _Etats-Unis_.


----------



## geve

Je crois que c'est vraiment au cas par cas... et parfois dicté par des raisons d'euphonie. Ainsi je remarque que dans les exemples donnés par François, il y a une liaison ou un son sifflant qui précède : _des *z*amis adorables, des *z*idées intéressantes, des ré*s*eaux informatisés _; et pour _des échanges apaisés_ je pense que c'est la collocation avec le G mou, combiné au CH avant... rendant le tout imprononçable si on ajoute la liaison !

Est-ce que dans ce genre de cas, on omet la liaison pour laisser respirer la phrase, éviter l'effet zozotant ?

Et parfois, l'euphonie joue peu. Je pense par exemple à "sciences humaines", je suis pratiquement sûre que du temps où j'étais au lycée, la liaison était systématiquement prononcée ("sciensszumaines"), pourtant avec le son S qui précède on aurait pu penser qu'elle sauterait...
Dans langues étrangères/langues orientales, le G est dur, ce qui casse la phrase et ne donne pas l'impression qu'on a un cheveu sur la langue ! Enfin, je trouve.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour, je rejoins ce fil très tard et j'ai regardé avec beaucoup d'intérêt la liste proposée par CapnPrep : en vérifiant la liaison que je ferais ou non selon le cas, j'ai vraiment l'impression que l'euphonie générale (sur tout le syntagme) a une grande importance.

Pour ce qui est des langues z'étrangères d'abord, il me semble que l'usage hésite, et j'ai entendu plus d'une fois "langu'étrangères", mais beaucoup moins souvent que la prononciation qui est naturellement la mienne (avec liaison). Langu'étrangères me choque à l'oreille, parce que, comme cela a été dit, on a l'impression d'"entendre" la faute d'orthographe à l'écrit, un peu comme les gens qui prononcent "cent z'euros" et "vingt z'amis"... Et pourtant, cette justification reste partiellement subjective, car dans d'autres cas l'absence de liaison non seulement ne me choque pas, mais me semble préférable : "langues z'italo-celtiques" me paraît cacophonique et spontanément j'éviterais ici la liaison (trop de groupes consonantiques, d'où une expression un peu heurtée, que nous essayons souvent, consciemment ou non, d'éviter, afin de conserver la belle fluidité du français). Mais je dirais pourtant "langues z'africaines", "langues z'humaines", "langues z'ibériques"... 

Ce qui semble au premier abord, du point de vue systématique, absurde, a donc sans doute finalement un sens : si la liaison, lorsqu'elle devrait théoriquement s'imposer, assume pleinement son rôle, c'est-à-dire va dans le sens d'une plus grande fluidité de la prononciation (en particulier, évidemment, pour éviter l'hiatus), elle s'impose en effet. Mais si, du fait du contexte (beaucoup de groupes consonantiques dans le syntagme), elle tend au contraire à entraver la prononciation, nous conduisant plutôt vers une sorte de bredouillement cacophonique, alors on laisse tomber. 

En somme, cette consonne d'équilibre n'aurait véritablement sa place que dans un contexte "trop" riche en voyelles, indépendamment de la stricte règle grammaticale. Et puis il y a une part de subjectivité, dans l'évaluation de ce qui est ou non euphonique, qui n'est même pas réductible à ces questions de statistiques : ne me demandez pas pourquoi, j'ai un peu de mal à prononcer "drogues z'hallucinogènes", groupe qui ne comporte pourtant pas d'autres occlusives que le "gu" de "drogues".

Cela dit, la règle reste naturellement prépondérante, dans la plupart des cas, pour ce qui est des liaisons impossibles : après "et" par exemple. Il y a aussi, avouons-le, des interdictions un peu arbitraires et qui ne sont guère respectées : en principe, par exemple, on ne devrait pas faire la liaison après "assez", mais j'ai entendu bien souvent "assez z'extraordinaire" (pour éviter la rencontre [é]/[é], sans en être choqué... mais je n'ai jamais entendu "assez z'intelligent" ou "assez z'intuitif".

En résumé : je pense que tout le monde est d'accord pour dire qu'il y a quelques cas d'évidences indéniables : liaisons impossibles (du genre *"et t'alors"), liaisons indispensables (*"Vous | aimez le gâteau?"), toutes très facilement identifiables. Et puis il y a les cas hésitants, et pour ceux-là, il faut sans doute se résoudre à n'expliquer qu'en partie la tendance majoritaire, sans nier la part d'incertitude dans les raisons que l'on attribue à nos choix : l'évaluation de ce qui est euphonique ou non, et qui détermine l'usage de la liaison, n'est  peut-être pas entièrement explicable par des règles nettes...


----------



## emmanuelle56

Bonsoir!
Je me permets de me méler un peu au débat.
Je suis française et je prononce sans hésiter languesZétrangères. Je dirais même que langu'étrangères, ça m'irrite lesZoreilles!


----------



## itka

Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum passionnant aussi je ne découvre qu'aujourd'hui ce fil sur les liaisons. Permettez-moi de le rouvrir un instant pour vous soumettre cet exemple :
une voix agréable / des voix-z-agréables
Là il est clair que la liaison manifeste le pluriel. 
Je ressens cette liaison comme indispensable et pour moi, elle est à rapprocher de celle de  "langues-z-étrangères". 
Plusieurs personnes l'ont dit : l'absence de liaison s'interprète comme un singulier. C'est particulièrement évident dans ce cas où l'orthographe "voix" est la même et où, pourtant, la liaison ne l'est pas.


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Personnellement je suis de l'opinion que la liaison entre "langues étrangères" ce n'est que le Président qui la fait, et quand je l'entends ça me fait un peu rire.

Mais ceci n'est pas valable pour toutes les liaisons. Il y a sûrement une règle, mais je ne la connais pas.


----------



## geve

Lavinia.dNP said:


> Personnellement je suis de l'opinion que la liaison entre "langues étrangères" ce n'est que le Président qui la fait, et quand je l'entends ça me fait un peu rire.


Le Président, *et* FLorencee, Rip, Agnès E, Calamitintin, Cabezota, emmanuelle56, ikta et moi-même (plus le Suisse de l'enregistrement de Karine post 12), ayant tous le français comme langue maternelle.

Ça fait beaucoup d'occasions de rigoler.


----------



## Pouicky

Pour ajouter ma contribution à ce débat, je peux affirmer que, sans parler dans un français soutenu, je prononce bien: des langues[z]étrangères, et une langue[]étrangère. L'abscence de liaison au pluriel sonne à mes oreilles comme une faute de français...


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

Je suis un peu surpris de l'ampleur que prend la discussion. 
Il me semble assez naturel de faire les deux liaisons. La première (vous apprendrez) est peut-être un peu plus marquée que la seconde (langues étrangères) 
Pour en avoir le coeur net (j'espère que vous ne l'ébruiterez pas ) j'ai griffonné le texte sur le dos d'une enveloppe et l'ai fait lire à haute voix ...et à mon épouse (pour les amateurs de zeugmes) ... Et elle a fait les deux liaisons sans que mon oreille attentive puisse noter de différence. J'admets que ce n'est pas une preuve absolue ..... mais nous sommes quelques-uns au club des "liaisonneurs" !!


----------



## michelr

Bonjour,

Dans « langue étrangère », la liaison est impossible ; on est obligé de faire l'enjambement. C'est pourquoi l'écrasante majorité des locuteurs choisissent de faire aussi l'enjambement au pluriel, car la liaison avec l'adjectif antéposé n'est jamais obligatoire, elle est même souvent interdite comme dans  « une mort affreuse ». L'exemple des « États-Unis » est un très mauvais exemple, car la liaison ne se fait que pour parler des USA ; personne ne la ferait dans « tous les états unis par cet accord ». Dans « langues étrangères », la liaison est obligatoire en poésie parce qu'on prononce le « e » muet. Mais faire ordinairement la liaison dans « langues étrangères » (sans prononcer le « e » muet) n'est le fait que des personnes qui ont été conditionnées, ou se sont conditionnées, à parler de cette façon, car personne ne parle naturellement ainsi, même à l'âge de dix ans, du moins en parlant réellement (en lisant à haute voix, c'est autre chose ; le conditionnement peut déjà avoir une certaine efficacité). Dans certains milieux, ces liaisons facultatives sont socialement presque obligatoires mais, même pour une personne cultivée, ce serait un manque de savoir vivre que de les faire en s'adressant aux habitués du bistrot du coin.


----------



## k@t

michelr said:


> on est obligé de faire l'enjambement.


L*'enchainement*, plutôt ?


michelr said:


> car la liaison avec l'adjectif antéposé n'est jamais obligatoire


Obligatoire avec l'adjectif antéposé, facultative avec l'adjectif postposé.


michelr said:


> elle est même souvent interdite comme dans « une mort affreuse »


Dans ce cas l'adjectif n'est pas antéposé, mais postposé et en effet quand le substantif est au singulier, la liaison est interdite. Quand le nom est au pluriel, elle devient possible, mais facultative.



> *3. Dans le groupe nominal*
> 
> *a. *On peut faire la liaison *entre un nom au pluriel et un adjectif postposé*. Cette liaison *n’est donc pas obligatoire*, alors qu’elle est *obligatoire quand l’adjectif est antéposé*. Comparer :
> 
> des livres(◡)intéressants, des histoires(◡)amusantes etc.
> de grosses◡aiguilles, mes chers◡amis
> 
> Phonétique combinatoire


(Rougi et graissé par moi.)



michelr said:


> Mais faire ordinairement la liaison dans « langues étrangères » (sans prononcer le « e » muet)


La prononciation ou non du e caduc n'a pas grand-chose à voir avec la liaison. On peut faire cette dernière (cas de liaison facultative) que l'on prononce ou non le e.


michelr said:


> car personne ne parle naturellement ainsi,


Ah ?! 
Je me demande bien ce que signifie parler naturellement.


michelr said:


> même pour une personne cultivée, ce serait un manque de savoir vivre que de les faire en s'adressant aux habitués du bistrot du coin.


Hmmm.


----------



## danielc

Je n'ai pas de problème avec la liaison dans "langues[z]étrangères". Je le dirai.



Francois114 said:


> Non, je ne crois pas. Les natifs français ne prononcent jamais le _*s*_ de "les langue_*s*_ étrangères". Il n'y a pas de différence sur ce point avec le français du Québec.


[Ce post], en parlant du Québec, va trop loin. Beaucoup de francophones, au Canada et ailleurs, aiment prononcer une liaison avec le son "z".


----------



## michelr

Merci à vous, K@t, pour vos corrections bienvenues. C'est en effet *enchaînement* et non *enjambement* que je voulais dire. De même, j'ai lamentablement écrit « antéposé » au lieu de « postposé ». Par contre, en poésie classique, une liaison qui serait facultative peut bel et bien être obligatoire du fait de la prononciation obligatoire du e muet (« Vous mourûte*s* aux bords... »). Enfin, j'admets que j'aurais sans doute mieux fait d'écrire que personne ne fait *spontanément* les liaisons facultatives avant la pré-adolescence et que les faire ultérieurement résulte d'un entraînement auquel bien peu de locuteurs s'astreignent. Quant à mon sens personnel du savoir vivre, il rejoint celui de Marc Aurèle (I,10).


----------



## k@t

michelr said:


> Merci à vous, K@t, pour vos corrections bienvenues





michelr said:


> Enfin, j'admets que j'aurais sans doute mieux fait d'écrire que personne ne fait *spontanément* les liaisons facultatives avant la pré-adolescence


Si l’enfant évolue dans un environnement où cette liaison se fait, il la fera vraisemblablement (et spontanément). 


michelr said:


> Quant à mon sens personnel du savoir vivre,





michelr said:


> ce serait un manque de savoir vivre que de les faire en s'adressant aux habitués du bistrot du coin.


Se départir de choses aussi automatiques que ça en fonction des circonstances, j’ai des doutes.
(A contrario on peut se forcer à marquer une liaison que l’on ne fait pas habituellement – par exemple en effet dans une déclamation ou un discours prononcé dans un contexte formel, mais l’inverse – sans bien sûr être impossible - me semble plus difficile.)


michelr said:


> les faire ultérieurement résulte d'un entraînement auquel bien peu de locuteurs s'astreignent


Juste pour le clin d’œil, parce qu’il y a deux très gros biais (la petitesse de l’échantillon et le fait que les personnes qui prononcent ne sont potentiellement pas en situation « relâchée », en tout cas spontanée), les liaisons entre le substantif et l’adjectif sont toutes faites :

Pronunciations for étrangères (from étrangères to ministre des affaires étrangères)
Pronunciations for étrangers (from étrangers to les films étrangers)


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> Je n'ai pas de problème avec la liaison dans "langues[z]étrangères". [...]
> [Ce post], en parlant du Québec, va trop loin. Beaucoup de francophones, au Canada et ailleurs, aiment prononcer une liaison avec le son "z".


 Je n'ai pas de « problème » non plus mais je dois faire un petit effort pour ajouter ce «_ z_ ». 
Spontanément, je prononce le pluriel comme le singulier : _des langu' étrangèr'.  _

Et si « _langues [z]étrangères _» ne me choque pas, vous ne m'entendrez jamais dire « _langues [z]humaines _». 
Disons que je ne fais pas partie de ce « beaucoup de francophones au Canada ». Je suis de celles qui n'aiment pas le son zozotant. 
En clair, quand une liaison est facultative, je n'ai pas l'habitude de la faire.


----------



## k@t

Juste pour illustrer que ce type de liaisons qui semblaient impossibles pour François114 (même s'il a un peu modulé son affirmation par la suite, il semble malgré tout penser qu'elles sont plutôt peu fréquentes), et pour michelr qui me parait aller dans le même sens, il existe en France une célèbre école de langues et civilisation à présent appelée _INALCO_, mais qui auparavant s’appelait _Langues orientales_ fréquemment abrégée _Langues O’_, ce qui se prononce _Langzo_.


> L’*Institut national des langues et civilisations orientales* (*INALCO*), dit *Langues O'*(prononcer _Langzo_),



Et pour y aller de mon petit témoignage personnel, je fais la liaison naturellement et spontanément pour _langues étrangères_, idem pour _ministère des affaires étrangères_ et bien sûr pour _Langzo.
langues humaines, _contrairement aux précédents que je sais avoir dits à de nombreuses reprises, je ne sais pas si je l'ai jamais prononcé, mais je fais sans difficulté et même très spontanément la liaison (comme je la fais dans _sciences humaines_).


----------



## Nicomon

_Langzo _ne me choque pas non plus.    Mais rien à faire pour ce qui est de _langues [z]humaines    _
J'ai l'impression d'entendre une fausse liaison du type « velours ».


----------

